
Kaggle’s 5 remote-first tips for new WFHers - willis77
https://dev.to/mrisdal/kaggle-s-5-remote-first-tips-for-new-wfhers-3a4g
======
rammy1234
Low-Ego, this is not only for remote-first teams but even when you are face to
face. Primary culture to get things moving and produce quality.

